# GARTONS.HP.SAUCE



## Reelpro (Feb 22, 2021)

A different looking GARTONS HP Sauce bottle .

All the images I can find online have the HP in larger font than the Gartons  and Sauce part of embossed letters.

This is embossed same font throughout, and has a dot or period separating the HP

Symbol on base - dip mold ? - like a knotted rope - can’t find this symbol anywhere ?

is this an earlier bottle, from pre HP company of 1905 , maybe one from GARTONS 1895-1905 ?


----------



## Reelpro (Feb 25, 2021)

Found one image of an old GARTONS.HP.SAUCE. - with the same Lettering from a Archeological dig in Europe war of 1917 dates this lettering style to 1896-1917.
Bottle mark of an ornate G or a loose knot of rope ?

Might be from the original Gartons shop before HP was sold in 1905 ?

Have not found this bottle mark anywhere else.

Bottle is in perfect condition.


----------



## Reelpro (Feb 27, 2021)

More info

I found the bottle mark symbol on the base, it is a called a Staffordshire Knot - normally only embossed on pottery,  and was found on the base of pottery from 1845 thru 1880's .

Also apparently used on at least a few glass bottles.


Staffordshire Knot marks

The the three loop knot has long been used as a symbol of Staffordshire and many Stoke-on-Trent potters used it as part of their marks.

Godden in his revision of Jewitt's 'Ceramic Art of Great Britain 1800-1900' comments:



> "Many nineteenth-century printed marks are based on stock designs - variations of the royal arms, a garter-shaped mark or the Staffordshire knot (both the garter and knot with and without a crown). The knot can occur from about 1845. It was much used in the 1870's and 1880's and continues, in some instances, to the present day. These marks might be found with the initials or names of the relevant manufacturers."
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

